# The Quietman!! USA's answer to BillyBob?



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

Im not sure if anyone has stumbled onto this bloke. 
Check his page out at 
http://www.martialartsacademy.org/quietmanfish.htm

He has good articles including a how to section for setting up a live bait tank, leccie motor set up etc.
Also check out the shark he caught...
truly a wild man.....
:twisted:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Adam,

Interesting Link but I'm afraid it doesn't impress me that much. Seems more like a self promotional advertisement than anything else.

Mate, why would such a wizard kayak fisherman as he seems to be claiming to be, set himself up for such a photo.

Several things about that photo jump right out and smack me in the face.

1. He is holding the bloody paddle upside down and back to front.

2. He is wearing waders with no PFD (insanity IMHO)

3. What was the purpose in killing such a shark? Was it just for the photo or does he have some other use for it.

4. The man is not even wet.

If the piccie is an indication of this blokes level of skill and experience in yak fishing, I wouldn't be taking too much notice of anything he has to say.

I think you might be far wiser to seek advice from the likes of Billybob or Phill or countless other yak fishermen on AKFF who are the real deal and who are only too happy to help where-ever they can.

Mate, there are some very good American Kayak fishing sites with good ideas and sound advice. - then there are the others.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Bit harsh there Hairy. :shock:

Ive held the paddle that way , i'm sure everyone is has. looks like he's going backwards for the pic.








You can see the wave near the front of the yak .

Waders ,well i wear em in fresh without a PFD(i know he is in salt) as i know thay won't fill and on his site he does not advise to wear them , leaves that to other sites.

Id say he would eat the shark, like we all want the big one too.

As for being wet, look at nearly every pic of him on that site while fishing ,he aint wet. I wear the exact same waders and they dry very fast indeed.

I don't think you can debunk his aptitude on yak fishing buy just one pic though.
He seems to be a succesfull guide over there , yes that what the site says. But we have sites that say the same thing here about people but because we know them we believe it , why should we disbeleave him :?:

Sorry ahiry just though it was a bit harsh thats all.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adam i saw that site about 12 months ago and found it very good , but as Hairy points out you really have to sift through what you need and use it how you feel comfortable, one mans gold is another mans crap.[/url]


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After looking at the site I think it is purely to promote his guiding business, and to me that is OK.

While I dont wear waders on the kayak myself, I think there is enough evidence to show they won't fill if you go in; I have a pair of Horne brand waders [aussie made] for beach fishing and the chest has a draw string to slow water entry without a PFD being worn.

As on all subjects its just different points of view, and you draw your own conclusions :wink:

A link related to above that may be of interest
http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/killerwader.shtml


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

a little harsh in the criticism. It was his Leccie set up and the live bait tank which i found first and liked. the shark was additional and who wouldnt like to catch one of those for the table...


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi and sorry guys,

Maybe I was a little harsh there. If I have offended anyone, please accept my most humble apoligies.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

your just gettin toey hairy , you want your new boat don't ya :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Adam_ngakiri, welcome to the forum and don't worry about HairyMick. He's an unpretentious guy who is more impressed by honest integrity than by self-grandisement. He also uses live bait bigger than that fishy thing on the guy's yak so when he talks about fishing, he knows what he is talking about. . . . . Maybe not that big, I made that bit up.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Peter J









You may be right.

Hi Troppo


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd seen that site a fair while back & thought that Quietman was as mad as a meataxe but pretty genuine.

I think basically he was pretty fit from his time in the military - got on his monster Fish 'N Dive & caught some bloody sharks! :lol:

He looked genuine to me - just wanted to go kayak fishing for a living & who can blame him for that, huh?


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

He is the real deal. Enjoys what he does.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## quietman (Aug 30, 2006)

Howdy y'all!

I surfed onto this fine site, and hope to come down someday to visit...

Great info and stories here, very interesting!

Here is the rest of the story from the picture in this thread...

http://www.martialartsacademy.org/ThesherHatTrick.htm

Take care and good fishing and paddling...

quietman


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Quietman, 

Welcome aboard mate.  

Pay no attention to me man, just lettin off steam. 

looking forward to some piccies and posts.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey quietman hows it goin mate.

And hey hairy hows the finger :?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to both Quietman and Freak, good to have you both aboard.

Have to say I have enjoyed reading a few of your adventures and articles Quietman. Good luck with getting another hat trick.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Quietman 

I remember reading some stuff on your webpage back when I first became interested in yak fishing.

Good to have you onboard!


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock:

Any man willing to share his Yak with that many teeth is OK by me.

:roll: Oh yeh 8) nice cookies :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

> What was the purpose in killing such a shark? Was it just for the photo or does he have some other use for it.


The shark on QM's yak is a thresher. They move into the Southern California waters in the late spring to pup. Smaller threshers (<85kg max / 45kg avg) are taken by kayak fishermen every year. Thresher are excellent table fare; best when steaked and grilled. Small mako are also found in SoCal waters. While also good eating, most kayakers are less enthusiastic about trying to bring a mako aboard (bigger teeth, bad attitude). Most other sharks found in SoCal waters aren't worth eating and are routinely released.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Qm must be a legend. He's on a Cobra Fish n' Dive. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

